# Needing help/suggestions



## whitt831 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
I am needing some help/ideas/suggestions on places to get transfers printed from. I currently have a heat press and I order my transfers from Transfer Express. They have been great until I have to submit my own artwork and from there they send me to digital/CAD prints that have to have an outline and don't seem quite as high quality as the screen-printed goof proof transfers I create from their artwork. I only have a small business so basically an order may consist of 20-50 transfers per customer and I am wanting to find one that I can submit my artwork and they can go from there with no outline and still a nice quality transfer at an affordable price for my customers. Any help is greatly appreciated !
Thank you!


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

Check out Versatranz and Stahls (which does have Cad Cut, but I think you can order custom logo stuff).


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I use f&m expressions for 90% of my custom transfers.


----------



## srferroni (Feb 8, 2009)

There is an option to remove the outline on screen printed transfers from Transfer Express also make sure the artwork you send them is vectorized and with high resolution I get great transfers from them every time..


----------



## Robi1935 (Dec 5, 2014)

You can do goof proof on your own artwork using transfer express. If you are using more than 2 or 3 colors in your design then it may be cheaper to do cad printz. Because the more colors you have the more expensive the transfer. Also the have options where you can eliminate the white border. Call and talk to them they will tell you all your options.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------

